# Arrows found



## OldGeezer (Jun 3, 2014)

I was up grouse hunting today and ran in to a bow hunter trying to find elk. The canyon we were in is very rough and brushy and on the way out he lost at least two arrows. I picked them up hoping to catch him before he left, however young guys walk faster than old geezers. If you lost two arrows and remember talking to me send me a private message with enough details as to where we were and I'll get your arrows back to you.


----------

